
Using data to get your next raise - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/19/2/using-data-get-your-next-raise
======
samebreath
The strategy of saying `I “improved this thing” using “this method” by “this
measurable amount.”` has had a major impact on my perception of business
value. My resume is all in these terms as well. Have others had similar
results?

